# my betta looks tired, what do i do?



## davek4 (Jan 7, 2008)

my betta recently has looked really tired, it has been swimming at the bottom of the tank instead of the usual top. it dosen't swim around as fast or with as enegry as it did before. the fin at the bottem of the fish seems to be curiled up isteand of flapping. what is wrong with it and what can i do about it ? THANKS


----------



## KikiNBatta (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure about all of the possiblities, but one of the most known 'lethargic' cause is the temperature of the water. It's best for their water to be from around 76-80 degrees.


----------



## davek4 (Jan 7, 2008)

*thanks*

i think this might be it, i changed the water and added warmer water with a warmer water temp. it is also kind of bloated around the stomach area, i dont know what that means tho


----------



## KikiNBatta (Jan 2, 2008)

Did he perk up any after adding warmer water?
I'm not sure about being bloated...you might try feeding him shelled peas - it's supposed to help with constipation.


----------



## davek4 (Jan 7, 2008)

*lethargic betta*

it hasn't lost color, the temp is at 78, but it is just swimming around the bottom of the tank. its bottom fin seems to be not working and it looks like the whole backend look heavy and not working. it has to swim really hard just to get up for air. it will eat. what could be wrong and how can i treat it? thanks


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

What are your water parameters? How large is your tank? Heated? Filter?

Do a water change. Oh wait, just re-read your post and I see you did one.

Feed him a pea. Cook the pea, take the hard shell off, smash it up, feed to fishie using a flat toothpick or the tine of a fork.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

It needs to be soft, so microwave it for a 30 secs or so. make sure it is cool before giving to fishie.

Just a few bites of it...no more than the size of his eye. 

How much do you feed normally? And what?

Many people give their bettas a meal of peas one day a week. Some others fast their betta one day a week. Both of these help with their digestion as they can get constipated easily.

Keep us posted.


----------



## davek4 (Jan 7, 2008)

*pea*

do i feed it the whole pea? how long do i cook it for? THANKS


----------

